# Stage 2 Litter Kwitter



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Perhaps a bit early, we'll see. He had no problems hopping on up and checking it out though. He's been using stage 1 with no problems.

Thinking about it. . . .









What's this then?









Moments later he'd fallen head-first into the toilet! Oops!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bless him  He does seem to be interested in it - that's a good start :thumbup: I'd love to give one a try but I don't think my DH would be too keen on sharing the loo with the cat


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MC's & water  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, he was really intrigued by the toilet when I began to change the fitting, cause he usually sees it covered. He wasn't too impressed after falling in though! lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Yeah, he was really intrigued by the toilet when I began to change the fitting, cause he usually sees it covered. He wasn't too impressed after falling in though! lol


Louie & Tango's ambition is to get into that escape route  :arf: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely boy! Good luck with the kwitter!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's just adorable sitting on his wee step  If we had two toilets i'd give our two a go with the litter kwitter but don't fancy forming an orderly queue behind the cats for the loo


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL DB! Thanks everyone. Tylow, actually that is the situation at the moment.I've had to knock on the bathroom door cause Minoush is sitting outside waiting his turn LOL.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

lol love the last 1!


----------

